# Wonder What they are Thinking



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I was at the local Walmart yesterday. A rate occurance for me. But that is another topic. What I noticed was several carts with baby buckets in them with newborn babies in them. I asked one couple just to be sure and they had just left the hospital with the newborn. When I had my children, we didn't take them out in public until they were at least 6 weeks old and then we kept the blanket flap over their little faces and didn't let anyone hold them. Now we leave the hospital and go to Walmart with our most precious possession, yet, we don't take our puppies out in public places until they have had all their shots. What is wrong with this mentality? Another thing I have noticed (and I may be banned for saying this outloud) is that we have our human babies vaccinated and argue about vaccinating our furbabies. Just throwing these thoughts out for discussion. BTY I have 12 grandchildren and one has Asperguer's syndrome and I don't for a minute think that it was caused by his vaccines.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup Lucille, and it drives me nuts when I see tiny babies out in the cold with no hat. Wouldn't you think mothers would at least know where the greatest loss of heat is for a baby? 

Just a thought. There are responsible and careful people and those who are not. Those who are will be responsible and careful for both their children and their pets and those that aren't do not exhibit responsibility and care to either child or pet.

Shirley H


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

My sister adopted a baby. She got him when he was approximately 25 hours old and took him straight to a pediatrician to have him checked out. My brother in law mentioned to the pedi that they would head back to the hotel and hunker in until the paperwork cleared and they could leave the state with the baby. The pedi told them that the baby was healthy and could go anywhere they wanted to take him. They ended up stopping for lunch and then strolling through an art festival before heading back to the hotel.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know how it is in the US, but things in Britain have changed beyond recognition when it comes to having babies and being a mother in general.When I had our eldest son [he is coming up to 34]the standard of care was so high.You stayed in hospital for at least 8 nights,you were taught how to bath the baby correctly,how to breast and bottle feed,change nappies etc.You even had a night out from the hospital with your DH on the last night there,the nurses baby sat!Then gradually over the years things began to change and now new Mums are almost turfed out the moment the baby is born,and basically just have to get on with it.The new Mums aren't nurtured,so therefore they do not always nurture the new babies.In England being a mother,is no longer respected,it is all about what job you do and how much money you earn.Very sad.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I spent a week in the hospital with my two oldest girls. When the boys came along, the time was cut to three days. With the first one, the nurses came in and taught me how to nurse the baby, etc. Same as Clare said. Not so anymore. And responsible people take the babies to Walmart. Yet puppies are not supposed to be taken out until they have their vaccinations. Something is wrong with that picture.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree Lucile!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Lucile, I adore you more then I can say.....because I so agree with everything you EVER say! And I thank you for sharing your wisdom! You are amazing to me! No one ever says it better then you! Happy New Year to my hero!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I had my 1st in an Army hospital. 6 hours later I had to walk down the hall for breakfast, then to the feeding area near the nursury. You fed your baby in a long hall communaly. A couple hours later they had you up doing exercizes. I forgot, when I got to my room I had to make the bed. This was a little over 38 years ago. 4 years later my next was born in a local hospital. He was a preemie and did have to be in the nursury, but they rolled me to a private place there to feed him. They freaked early that birthing morning when they couldn't find me (I was taking a shower). I thought the nurse would faint when she found out I didn't collapse or get dizzy or anything. 
Actually, if puppies have nursed a well socialized mother, who either has current innoculations or good titers ( whatever school of thought you're in), for at least 6 weeks they have any immunity mama does


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You know Becky, I figured that, but wouldn't say so as I have no scientific knowledge. But it stands to reason that if a human baby has immunity passed on from a nursing mother, then puppies should also. My oldest is 50 and the youngest 36.. When I had my children America was going through a bottle-feeding phase. I was the only one in the hospital with my first child that was a nursing mother. Now everyone is "breast feeding" (Lord I hate that term).


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Although I'm not a Mother (Yet, well Father hehe), I can understand why it would be bad to bring out newborns so early.

Having a baby is a life altering event, just like bringing home a fur baby. I wanted to bring Oreo out everywhere. I can see why parents want to bring out thier newborn to show to everyone. Makes my wife and I jealous 

Been trying to have a baby for 1.5 years, hopefully 2012 is our year.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There was a huge difference in having a baby just between my three kids. My oldest was born 2 weeks late (I was induced) and they quickly shaved your "area"......I remember holding my breath as the lady took a disposable bic and a cup of water to me. She told me "relax" and I (with my mouth locked like a ventriliquist) said......"I'm just thinking how bad it'll be if you slip". She laughed and assured me she had been doing it a long time. Still---wow. Then they wheeled me to a sterile surgical room where eventually he was born with forceps.I remained in the hospital 3 days. No spinal block for me. We were taught to fear being paralyzed.

When my daughter was born 3 1/2 years later...I had her on my own,no meds...no induction,and all the equipment was pulled from the ceiling. Your room was where everything happened....delivery and all. They taught me both times how to bathe etc.By the way---I could have her..hair and all! :laugh: I also stayed 3 days in the hospital.

When my youngest was born 9 years later I was in a big hospital where more specialists were and he was taken by c-section. I was wheeled to another surgurical room and it was a dam quick,scary delivery. I woke up with my stomach on fire. They took Robbie so fast that the pain meds they normally give had no time to work. I had a codeine pump and learned to use that thing darn well! I never got to see Robbie for quite some time. He was born at 29 weeks and was 2lbs.9oz. I hadn't ever seen a preemie......but believe me....he was the cutest,tiniest thing I had ever seen and was just like a full term baby without any fat.

With him.....I had lost and lots of training and mentoring as he came home on oxygen. I was instructed to keep everyone away from him because his immune system was compromised for 2 years. He only left the house to go to doctor appointments and I was so anal about germs that I had disinfectant wipes that people had to wash their hands before entering my house and having any contact with him. Sometimes...more then once. I carried disinfectant wipes with me to wash down any shopping cart he came in contact with and had a blanket that went down into the seat that never touched his body/hands. When I was done...that blanket was folded inside out to never touch anything and laundered the same day. People used to look at me like WTF? BUT NOW.....I see they supply wipes to wipe down their carts and they actually make a fabric thing that fits the inside of a cart...something I had been doing and getting snickers for. I stayed 3 days....and I can tell you...nothing feels more strange then having a baby and having to leave him behind.

Generally speaking----today---if your baby is full term,they need to be exposed to some of this stuff because it helps build up an immunity system.

I see people with newborns that barely support their heads,never have hats and the wind blowing in their faces and think........dam......you are a mom? Really?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't even get me started on this subject! Thankfully, my daughter is a wonderful mother otherwise I would have had to kill her......haha


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Although I wouldn't (and didn't) take my newborns out to Walmart or anywhere else when they were tiny, it doesn't even compare to bringing a new puppy into a public place. A newborn wrapped in blankets and in a carrier(who btw most likely received their first round of shots at the hospital) is VERY different than a puppy that is full of energy, barks, chews on things and pees and poops on the floor, whether they are immunzed or not! I must also say that many people are allergic to dogs (yes, even our hypo-allergenic ones) but I have yet to meet a person who is allergic to a baby. Finally, I know immunizations are a hot topic so I won't even give my opinion on them, but I will add that shots for newborns, babies and children are for protection from diseases that OTHERS carry, for animals they are for protection to the dog as well, but they are also for protection to the HUMAN that the dog may bite. And I can assure you that the newborns that you saw at Walmart were not going to bite you!
As far as staying in the hospital, my kids are 14,12 and 10 and when my last was born I begged to stay an extra day just so I could relax before going home to 2 other little ones!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

narci said:


> Although I'm not a Mother (Yet, well Father hehe), I can understand why it would be bad to bring out newborns so early.
> 
> Having a baby is a life altering event, just like bringing home a fur baby. I wanted to bring Oreo out everywhere. I can see why parents want to bring out thier newborn to show to everyone. Makes my wife and I jealous
> 
> Been trying to have a baby for 1.5 years, hopefully 2012 is our year.


Get your wife to sort of stand on her head or well swing her legs up in the air after you have finished[well not during!]the deed! I did this with our 2nd baby,and well all the silliness of messing around made me relax and so we conceived!Good luck.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have had my laugh for the day. I think when I was young, I might have tried swinging my legs in the air.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't have taken any of my kids to Walmart at such a young age. Those places are chalk full of germies. But I WAS at my oldest's soccer game with my youngest at 3 days old LOL. But, nursing kept all the disease at bay, thankfully


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

clare said:


> Get your wife to sort of stand on her head or well swing her legs up in the air after you have finished[well not during!]the deed! I did this with our 2nd baby,and well all the silliness of messing around made me relax and so we conceived!Good luck.


 Clare you are too funnyound: My sister resorted to artificial insemination and it worked by the way they still don't have sexound: just kidding.


----------

